# Surrey pet supplies



## RW97herps (Apr 17, 2011)

*Did anyone else turn Up at Surrey pet supplies today for a expo just to be told that it was cancelled because of 'agro' and that it had been said and posted everywhere, Because i didnt get any f:censor:ing Notice An hours Drive there for nothing !!! I have never had any problems with them before so im shocked at this !!!!*


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

It was mentioned here on page 77:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...rning-surrey-pet-supplies-77.html#post8193864

end of April/beginning of May.


----------



## RW97herps (Apr 17, 2011)

one post - one little post - How is everyone Going to find out from one post? you tell me


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

RW97herps said:


> one post - one little post - How is everyone Going to find out from one post? you tell me


Well I don't know, I was only showing you where I had seen it mentioned!

I guess it would have been sensible to check it was definitely on or not before setting out, especially as they are usually shut on Sundays.

I know you're annoyed but.............


----------



## RW97herps (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorry that my last post was a little agressive but i checked all the threads that hed started and there was nothing on the 3 that hed written up inviting people to it so . . . .


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

It was no longer on the website so if I was in your position I would of called up to double check first of all. 
I only found out because I went to the store and spoke to Mark about it a week or so ago


----------



## RW97herps (Apr 17, 2011)

I guess i couldve been more through but they were loads of people turning up in the 5minutes alone i was there 10 cars were asking


----------

